# Lift rope



## UTAH (Feb 21, 2009)

Has anyone used anything home made for lift rope? I don't want to wear out my good 50' rope plowing snow. 

If no one has any ideas for homemade who currently has the best deal on lift ropes?

Thanks!


----------



## revdwg (Aug 28, 2009)

im using a strap off a ratchet strap


----------



## UTAH (Feb 21, 2009)

Good idea.

How do you attach it to the drum?


----------



## revdwg (Aug 28, 2009)

the strap was about 13/4" wide so i cut a notch out of the end of it enough so i can drive it through the hole in the winch drum the i melted the end of the strap into the hole


----------



## Mnflyboy (Dec 13, 2009)

I bough a 20' hand winch strap that was 2" wide and cut it in half. Just used duct tape to hold the end on the spool and wound her up....of the tension of winding on itself will hold it fine. Plowed all last winter and it still looks like new.
Jaye(Mn)


----------



## snowtech (Sep 18, 2010)

same here. we kept snaping the wire that came with the warn wench so we took the wire cable off and fed a 1.5 inch ratchet strap through the drum and tied a knot in the end. then cut the hook of the other end and tied it to the plow. it lasted 4 times longer than the wire cable and when it snapped the operator just released more strap and tied a new knot and was off and running. 3 mins of down time. cant beat it.


----------



## Mnflyboy (Dec 13, 2009)

This was discussed in this thread.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=107264


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

did mine like you guys .cant wait to try it.thanks! --irv


----------

